# internet unter win98 geht nicht mehr



## Mekan (4. Juni 2004)

hallo,
bin irgendwie am verzweifeln. das eine prob gelöst und schon wieder eins:

ich hab zwei systeme auf meiner platte drauf (winXP/win98)
mit XP ist es kein problem ins internet zu gehen. mit win98 allerdings versucht er eine verbindung herzustellen und im anschluss gleich, gleich nach benutzeranmeldung bla bla, trennt er die verbindung. ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich jemals an den einstellungen was geändert habe. wüßte auf anhieb auch nicht wo ich hätte was ändern können.

muss leider noch mit einem externen modem ins netz dank telekom  
gleiche internetverbindung mit XP ist einwandfrei, auch mit einem andren pc (laptop) funktioniert (auch win98) funktioniert die verbindung. aber seit paar tagen will mein win98 auf dem PC nicht ins netz. firewall ausschalten bringt auch nichts. zeitweise ging er für paar sekunden rein, um dann gleich wieder die verbindung zu trennen.

habt ihr einen Rat für mich? ich werd aus der ganzen sache nicht schlau. 
danke im voraus für eure tipps.

gruß

meka

PS: einen virus/wurm kann es meines wissens nicht mehr geben. ich hatte die partion gelöscht, neu erstellt, formatiert und neu installiert. ich glaub kaum, dass da noch was übrig bleiben könnte. oder irr ich mich?


----------



## Lampe (4. Juni 2004)

Oder der Virus ist sofort wieder drauf da ich sowieso glaube dass du keine Sicherheitsupdates gemacht hast. Auf jedenfall spreche ich aus Erfahrung, denn bei Leuten bei dennen ich öfters Support geben muss, hatte ich mal die Norton Firewall ausgestellt und innerhalb von 2 Minuten war der Slaughter Wurm drauf. Die Logfiles beweisen das.

mfg


----------

